
ChanJit – Real Time tracking and project management software - ChanJit
http://www.chanjit.com
======
ChanJit
What is ChanJit

Chanjit is a multi-tier productivity improvement software for the office that
includes automatic time tracking, task management and project management.

How does it work? The software is installed at each employee or manager
station and after an initial input of the company's clients, the software will
be able to monitor the total working hours and effective working hours on
tasks and clients from each station automatically. The software knows how to
produce profitability reports and employees effectiveness reports, by
calculating the cost of employees and work hours, and help you spot
bottlenecks and problems

In addition, the system is also an advanced task and project management
software with advanced tools such as real time taskboard, gantt and burndown
charts to help managers and employees to always be updated on new tasks,
delays and so on and act in real time.

